# CoD MW3 iw5sp.exe-Entry point not found



## joseph_king (Jul 24, 2013)

please help me guys i need the same problem but my game is MW3 and the same error comes.
when I open the iw5sp.exe to play CoD MW3,I got a massage.it says:
iw5sp.exe-Entry point not found
The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll.
PLZ HELP ME SOLVING THIS PROB.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

Do you have another Call of Duty game installed on your computer? One thing to try would be uninstalling with Revouninstaller and reinstalling the game.


----------

